# I'm possible the first real feeder from Russia



## konstardiy (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi all!
I'm real feeder from Russia!
My wife is feedee, and She gained 40 lbs during last year and She is still gaining!
We made a web-site to show Her sweet curvy beauty to the world - you can look at my Princess here!


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 19, 2007)

Great site! Thanks for doing this.

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, you are also possibly the luckiest man in Russia. Props on the site. What you might lack in polish you more than make up for in content and enthusiasm. I'm jealous


----------



## konstardiy (Aug 20, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> Great site! Thanks for doing this.
> 
> --Dr. Feeder


We both getting incredible pleasure from being feedee (my sweet wife) and feeder (me). This pleasure so incredible that impossible to "hide" it from the world. Not only impossible, but unwise!


----------



## konstardiy (Aug 20, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> Great site! Thanks for doing this.
> 
> --Dr. Feeder





Totmacher said:


> Wow, you are also possibly the luckiest man in Russia. Props on the site. What you might lack in polish you more than make up for in content and enthusiasm. I'm jealous



Yes, i'm a veeery lucky man! 
Of course, we have some throubles - we don't have a lot of money now. So you can give thanks also to http://www.feedee.ru project - they made the hosting to us!
The design is mine. Now it's not very cool, it' can be better, but, as i hope - it is usable  Later, possible, i will redesign our site.

Why i talked about the money? becouse currently Princess have to vork, not only me. But we doesn't need any donations - we have some ideas that we try later, when we got 10000 unique visitors.
I hope that it will take place soon


----------



## Russian_Princess (Aug 21, 2007)

My husband Konstardiy invited me to look this place and take part in discussions in this forum.
Yesterday we celebrated great international interest to our site by visiting Mac . Big Tasty and chocolate cocktail were really cool!


----------



## konstardiy (Aug 23, 2007)

We put some new photos of my beautiful wife!
PS: We will announce only sagnificant updates - the interesting news and at least 3-4 pics or more, or when put a new wideo. But we put new pics between such announced updates!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome! May your political and economic structures stabilize in a favorable configuration.

Also nice to have a real feeder from Russia. Up until now we've been making due with cardboard cutouts.


----------



## jack (Aug 24, 2007)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## konstardiy (Aug 24, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Welcome! May your political and economic structures stabilize in a favorable configuration.
> 
> Also nice to have a real feeder from Russia. Up until now we've been making due with cardboard cutouts.


Stability is not same as improvement.
Yes, the stability is taking place, but people still have troubles when try to start and keep going own firms.
The best sign of "live upgrade" is the 3 (at least) McDonalds in our city. 




jack said:


> Best. Thread. Ever.


WOW! So strong positive emotion... Cool!
My wife will read this with a lot of pleasure!

We (I and my wife) are dreaming about the day, when everybody in Russia can be feedee, who want to be.

I know (emailed some time with) a very big feedee (600 lbs or more), but she become feedee becouse of her organic "bugs", that slowed her metabolism and increased her appetite at 8 years old, when she started to gain. Last news was from her sister a year ago. And that news was about that she is weights about 650 lbs or more, not going to stop her gain, happy with her weight, have a lot of pleasure with stuffing and other few actions taking place in her almost immobile bedriden life. 
That sister told about a family where a girl and a boy REALLY WANTS TO BE FAT, i assume that they both feedees. They also happy with their weight gain.
But none of them wish to publish info about themselves. That big feedee once was been attacked by a crazy man, who talked something like "She eat the food, that must be given to homeless children!" and tryed to kill her.
So, possible there are other feedees in Russia, but they don't want to show self do such risks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 24, 2007)

Russian_Princess said:


> My husband Konstardiy invited me to look this place and take part in discussions in this forum.
> Yesterday we celebrated great international interest to our site by visiting Mac . Big Tasty and chocolate cocktail were really cool!



I love the chocolate cocktail! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 24, 2007)

konstardiy said:


> Stability is not same as improvement.
> Yes, the stability is taking place, but people still have troubles when try to start and keep going own firms.
> The best sign of "live upgrade" is the 3 (at least) McDonalds in our city.



I know, that's why I said "in a favorable configuration", IE, stability with a good institution being stable.


----------



## Russian_Princess (Aug 24, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Welcome! May your political and economic structures stabilize in a favorable configuration.
> 
> Also nice to have a real feeder from Russia. Up until now we've been making due with cardboard cutouts.


We are the first feeding family from Russia, but we hope to meet another families during our life. The main thing is here the changes not only in the economics but also in the minds. 



jack said:


> Best. Thread. Ever.


Thank you for such pleasant words. In Russia feederism is still a too strange thing to understand. Here are social standards still too strong. But I get a great extra pleasure from breaking them. We often see fat girls who have no troubles from being fat, they smile to world, not cry: "Why am I so fat!? I want to be boned!" Sometimes I think that we can help this process of changing in minds with our site. By the way, these fat girls are often with their BFs 



LillyBBBW said:


> I love the chocolate cocktail! :eat2:


We like American food, it is very tasty and calorious  In the youth I dreamed to move to America. Calorious food helps my husband to get more pleasure from sex. This effect takes place both when I eat this tasty things and when he does.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 28, 2007)

&#1053;&#1091;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;! &#1071; &#1085;&#1077; &#1076;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1083; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; feeder&#1099; &#1080; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082; &#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; (&#1103; &#1085;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072 &#1085;&#1080;&#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1074; &#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080;. &#1042;&#1086;&#1090; &#1077;&#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1072;.

&#1040; Dimensions &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; "&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;"


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 28, 2007)

"Well hi! I didn't think there were not feeders and et cetera (I don't know the word for that in Russian) nowhere in Russia. How about that."

[Russian doesn't have the double negative rule. I think I screwed that sentence up anyways though. I think I mean to say... well, I don't remember what I wanted to say.]

"And Dimensions says to you 'Welcome.'  "


----------



## Russian_Princess (Aug 29, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> "Well hi! I didn't think there were not feeders and et cetera (I don't know the word for that in Russian) nowhere in Russia. How about that."
> 
> [Russian doesn't have the double negative rule. I think I screwed that sentence up anyways though. I think I mean to say... well, I don't remember what I wanted to say.]
> 
> "And Dimensions says to you 'Welcome.'  "


You can speek Russian not very badly, and it is very pleasant to get somebody's answer in Russian. But you can write in English, we understand it.
We are the first feeding pair in Russia, but we hope there will be some more.
P.S. We did the new design of our site, and today there will be new content.


----------



## konstardiy (Aug 31, 2007)

We had some troubles with our site, but now it works again!


----------



## konstardiy (Sep 9, 2007)

WE put a lot of new content!
1 drawing, 3 usual and 4 sexy pics of Princess!
And now you can read the report for August!
There is also an archive of mobile video, where the new one is included!


----------



## konstardiy (Sep 23, 2007)

We put a lot of new pics! Now you can see all reports about Princess' gain at Dynamics page!
Soon we will add some new pages - Links, Votings, and Recipes!


----------



## konstardiy (Sep 30, 2007)

We made new big update!
At first, we put the Links page.
Second, we put a lot of sexy and usual pics.
At last, we put one big camera video and one mobile video!
P S. We wrote to administration a letter about links exchange, but nobody answered yet.


----------



## Ted11 (Sep 30, 2007)

&#1086;&#1087;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1099;! &#1090;&#1099; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1080; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100;!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 30, 2007)

Ted11 said:


> &#1086;&#1087;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1099;! &#1090;&#1099; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1080; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100;!



I believe he is saying "You again! And you know English!"


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to Dims  I hope we get to see some tasty recepies posted on the Foodee Board :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## BenG (Sep 30, 2007)

I had to delurk to say that your wife is very pretty, and thanks for sharing her pictures. The new kgs suit her very well


----------



## konstardiy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ted11 said:


> &#1086;&#1087;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1099;! &#1090;&#1099; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1080; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100;!



&#1047;&#1072;&#1073;&#1072;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086;... &#1040; &#1042;&#1099;, &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;:?


----------



## konstardiy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, tonynyc! We will look around there as soon as we can.

BenG, thanks for tasty words!


----------



## konstardiy (Oct 9, 2007)

Something new on our site: the September report and several new sexy pics


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2007)

Ted11 said:


> &#1090;&#1099; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1080; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100;!


Do you envy, buddy?



There are many feeders in Russia... Unfortunately, the only feedee (Russian_Princess)


----------



## konstardiy (Oct 22, 2007)

Popeye said:


> Do you envy, buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There are many feeders in Russia... Unfortunately, the only feedee (Russian_Princess)



I don't know about other REAL feedees in Russia. Here, in Dimensions, possible, there are a lot of REAL feedees, but here is America and wester Europe... But in Russia currently no other real feedees, that have possibilities to gain, the wish to gain and the wish to publish self in the internet. Most Russian feedees don't want to be public becouse of social pressure. So, "i don't know about them" doesn't mean "there are no feedees in Russia". But currently we can speak "no other feedees", remembering about their wish to not publish themselves.

Oh, i forget main -the updates!
We published a few tasty news, some photos and one painting!


----------



## konstardiy (Oct 29, 2007)

We put new updates: photos in both galleries, mobile videos, and better newsline - now you can see latest news faster and easier.


----------



## konstardiy (Nov 5, 2007)

There are some new things on the site: a lot of photos, 2 mobile videos and the report for October!


----------



## konstardiy (Nov 12, 2007)

We put some new content - the video, painting, link, and a few new photos!


----------



## konstardiy (Nov 18, 2007)

We put 3 new pics and one video!


----------



## konstardiy (Nov 25, 2007)

We put one usual pic, a few sexy photos and one big video - now you can see a family supper in real time!


----------



## konstardiy (Dec 3, 2007)

After the virthday of Princess we put something special!
The photos, some with better quality, interesting video, and the gain report for november!


----------



## konstardiy (Dec 9, 2007)

We put some special content! A few usual and sexy pics that are made in new genre! Also we put new one painting! There is something to read in the news!


----------



## konstardiy (Dec 17, 2007)

Again we put new photos and a !video! Pay attention to the news, please!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 22, 2007)

Konstardiy,
Are there any Russian sites that are like Dimensions?


----------



## konstardiy (Dec 23, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels, i know about only one site, which match to your question - this one. Its forum placed here.
We have the links page in our site, where some links are avaliable, but only that matches. 

We again put a painting, afew photos, and a new video!


----------



## falovestocook (Dec 24, 2007)

In Soviet Russia FOOD EATS YOU!!!!


----------



## bigirlover (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you think you could share some of your wife's stats. Height, weight, bra size? Also a brief summary of your wifes gains and how you got started. I'm very curious.


----------



## konstardiy (Jan 9, 2008)

falovestocook said:


> In Soviet Russia FOOD EATS YOU!!!!


There are some truth in your joke, *falovestocook*!

We again put a lot of new content during last Holidays!
But we can't find new links, that is dedicated to feederism AND giving some useful information (not only pictures and (or) stories, but recipes, spots from real feeding courples life, etc...).


----------



## konstardiy (Jan 20, 2008)

There are new pics and a new painting on the site.
Now we will announce here only the most important updates and new rubrics. Other updates will be announced only for subscribers of our mail list about updates.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 5, 2008)

falovestocook said:


> In Soviet Russia FOOD EATS YOU!!!!



Why?...


(I remember, during Perestroyka time it was impossible to find any food  )


----------



## Mozart97 (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to see that you, your lovely wife and Masha the cat are doing well. It's a pleasure to have you share in this forum my friend.


----------



## konstardiy (Mar 7, 2008)

Mozart97 said:


> Glad to see that you, your lovely wife and Masha the cat are doing well. It's a pleasure to have you share in this forum my friend.



Thanks!
Our site is going well. I writing new engine now, and i plan to build new rubrics during this year - recipes, Before And After series, and other interesting rublic, but currently this is not so near future.


----------



## konstardiy (Mar 11, 2008)

Today i got "Delivery Failed" message about an e-mail message about one mail, that Princess sent to one of our subscribers... 
Does anyone knows what is going on with the hotmail?
Anyone who subscribed but don't received our mail, please write mail to Princess (from our site) or pm to me. 
PS: our site still has new content every week.


----------



## konstardiy (Mar 11, 2008)

2 bigirllower:
We have the Dynamics page, where we show that stats - date, weight and sizes.
Select your language and click the pizza at the top.


----------



## konstardiy (Mar 24, 2008)

Currently we are experiencing throubles with our "official site mailbox" and we will cange it soon. Everybody, who want write to Princess, please go to site and click "Write to me!" link (coca-cola pic) instead of using remembered address, if any.


----------



## konstardiy (Apr 7, 2008)

During this week we will accept questions for Princess' Interview. Please send your questions via e-mail!


----------



## konstardiy (Apr 26, 2008)

We added new rubric - Before and After!


----------



## Aleph0 (Apr 26, 2008)

One man take dictionary and change every word on that, what is written in dictionary in first line, and count that this is translation on english.
:lol


----------



## konstardiy (Apr 28, 2008)

If you can translate russian version to english better, do it! Don't laugh if you see lame mistakes in translation - laugh i useess when you can do more.


----------



## konstardiy (Jun 10, 2008)

I added a set of short slideshows (3-4 pics in each) into both galleries!
This is the easiest way to reopen some old (but still beautiful!) pics.


----------



## strataadvance (Jun 12, 2008)

The very first photo in the before and after is amazing. You have the one year almost exactly which I recall was about 40 pounds.It is the nude photo standing straight ahead. Then you have the April photo with another 20 plus pounds. I hope you will add an exact remake of photo number 1 around June 30. If you can try to make it standing in the exact spot with the same distance from the camera it will be one of the best photos ever. I think your Princess will have added 70 pounds by the end of this month.An exact side by side photo comparison would be out of this world.Thank you for sharing the wonderful journey with us.


----------



## konstardiy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks!
We never try to make identical photos - for example, for before and after rublic.
All photos are absolutely natural - no phoshop, no "per pixel camera and highlights repositioning" and so on. All content on our site come from our souls - we implementing our desires, not the the kicked clishe.

We made a new rubric - Recipes!


----------



## konstardiy (Jul 24, 2008)

I want ask you all something.
I plan to rebuild our site and want to know: will you write comments about content on our site, if such feature will be added?
(comments will be avaiable only to subscribers)


----------



## konstardiy (Jul 25, 2008)

Possoble, we will have to move our site to other location during following 2 months. When we will got new address, i will update my signature and announce the new URL of our site.


----------



## konstardiy (Sep 15, 2008)

Russian Princess writes:
The project is closed


----------



## strataadvance (Sep 15, 2008)

I am confused by the message. Could you elaborate please. "The project is closed " -what does that mean.The site is still there looking as good as ever. Will there be no new content? Has the Princess stopped gaining? Please provide an answer when you have time.Thank You for a Wonderful site.Matt


----------



## konstardiy (Sep 16, 2008)

Currently, no new content will be... It was Princess' decission... I think, we don't have to say more about it.


----------



## konstardiy (Sep 18, 2008)

We decided start new site later, about January of 2009.


----------



## Aleph0 (Sep 19, 2008)

No new _rubrics_, huh? No new _histories_? LMAO


----------

